

Show HN: App that protects you from getting hacked remotely (and it's super fun) - atrajan
http://glitchi.me

======
peeyek
'Every friend in glitchi has a public and a private key. You "lock" the
message with your friend's public key and send it their way. Once they receive
it, they can "unlock" and the message with their private key.'

Well, if your target user are teenage girl, ladies, or celebrity who love
sharing their boobs. i think it's to much complicated for them.

~~~
atrajan
We have implemented public - private key encryption without adding friction.
It is behind the scenes. Our goal with glitchi is to make sure your
information stays between you and your loved ones. The system is designed such
that no body else has access to it.

------
xyby
First you mention the "celebrity hacks" and then you say "If our servers get
hacked, your messages and photos are not accessible".

As far as I know, hacking servers was not involved in the "celebrity hacks".

~~~
atrajan
We are eliminating all possibilities of remote hacking. Including social
engineering, which was how the celebrity hack happened.

------
N0RMAN
Differences to Threema? [https://threema.ch](https://threema.ch)

~~~
atrajan
simple to get started, focus on overall experience and fun without security
getting in the way. An app for regular users :-)

------
atrajan
Hey guys! We created this app in response to the celebrity hack of 2014.

~~~
drakenot
I like the design of the website and the concept of the app sounds great.

My only real criticism is I feel like the "what is glitchi" tab should give a
better description of what glitchi is. Once I scrolled through the "how it
works" tab I understood more fully, but was mildly annoyed at first that I
didn't know what your app did right away.

~~~
atrajan
thank you for the feedback.

